# I did it, got an a6300



## goodguy

After trying the Panasonic G7 I was forced to ditch it, sold all my MFT gear and today I got my new a6300.
Mainly for video and if it will prove good enough then travel camera.
Got it with its kit lens and 50mm 1.8 prime.
Gonna go through it tonight and try to learn the basics and take it from there, really excited


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, you are lucky coming in at a time when Sony is actually expanding their lens lineup ... though not enough variety yet.


----------



## Derrel

COOL! Glad to hear  that you went with the leading sensor-maker's A6300 camera model! I sure look forward to hearing your comments on this camera.


----------



## goodguy

Derrel said:


> COOL! Glad to hear  that you went with the leading sensor-maker's A6300 camera model! I sure look forward to hearing your comments on this camera.


Thanks Derrel
The sensor on the G7 was just not impressive and so wasn't the AF.
The a6300 feels like a totally different beast.
First thing that hit me is how well this camera feels, its very solidly build.
AF feels from first initial much better.
We shall see, will learn it as I go.


----------



## 480sparky

Yer gonna like it.......... except when shooting 4k videos in the sun. It tends to overheat and shut down.


----------



## goodguy

480sparky said:


> Yer gonna like it.......... except when shooting 4k videos in the sun. It tends to overheat and shut down.


So I have heard but doing events I rarely get outside ceremonies and I plan to get a third party battery grip, this should help a lot with the overheating issues even if it might not solve it completely.


----------



## 480sparky

goodguy said:


> So I have heard but doing events I rarely get outside ceremonies and I plan to get a third party battery grip, this should help a lot with the overheating issues even if it might not solve it completely.



I just use a remote battery.


----------



## astroNikon

I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## jcdeboever

astroNikon said:


> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL


Really? I've read banding and overheating is a real problem.


----------



## goodguy

480sparky said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have heard but doing events I rarely get outside ceremonies and I plan to get a third party battery grip, this should help a lot with the overheating issues even if it might not solve it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a remote battery.
Click to expand...

And it helps with the overheating issue ?


----------



## goodguy

astroNikon said:


> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL


Buying the A9 is not the only problem, buying it and all the native lenses you will need is the problem because they are even more expensive.
So far no third party company works as well as native Sony lenses on their e mount cameras.
So buying the A9 and adding to that 24-70mm 2.8, 70-200mm 2.8 and maybe 2 primes and you are now looking at a 10K investment and that's crazy.


----------



## 480sparky

goodguy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have heard but doing events I rarely get outside ceremonies and I plan to get a third party battery grip, this should help a lot with the overheating issues even if it might not solve it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a remote battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it helps with the overheating issue ?
Click to expand...


It's the huge draw on the battery (shooting in 4k) that heats it up.  Having an external battery removes the heat source from the battery chamber.


----------



## goodguy

480sparky said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have heard but doing events I rarely get outside ceremonies and I plan to get a third party battery grip, this should help a lot with the overheating issues even if it might not solve it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a remote battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it helps with the overheating issue ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the huge draw on the battery (shooting in 4k) that heats it up.  Having an external battery removes the heat source from the battery chamber.
Click to expand...

Yeap I know this is why I too want to get a way to remove the battery from the body thus removing a big heat load from this tiny mass that the a6300 is.

So I am sorry for asking again but I am not sure I got the answer I was looking for, did you get any overheating with the a6300 when using external battery or this solved the problem for you ?


----------



## 480sparky

goodguy said:


> ..........So I am sorry for asking again but I am not sure I got the answer I was looking for, did you get any overheating with the a6300 when using external battery or this solved the problem for you ?



It doesn't completely eliminate overheating.  But it sure cuts it down enough that you can at least get more than a minute or two of recording in.


----------



## goodguy

480sparky said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........So I am sorry for asking again but I am not sure I got the answer I was looking for, did you get any overheating with the a6300 when using external battery or this solved the problem for you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't completely eliminate overheating.  But it sure cuts it down enough that you can at least get more than a minute or two of recording in.
Click to expand...

Well that's good to know

Another option is to bring an assistance with a  big palm tree leaf to fan the camera like they used to fan kings in the middle east back in the old days


----------



## 480sparky

goodguy said:


> ........Another option is to bring an assistance with a  big palm tree leaf to fan the camera like they used to fan kings in the middle east back in the old days



Like a modern voice-actuated modifer holder?


----------



## CdTSnap

jcdeboever said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've read banding and overheating is a real problem.
Click to expand...


The over heating isn't an issue. It's one guys camera that had the problem, there's been many reviews and overheating tests after in much worse environments and no issue at all. More than likely a faulty unit. 

Banding is still to be proven with so many reviews and images saying it doesn't have banding. But even if it does just turn electronic shutter off in those situations. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## CdTSnap

goodguy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Buying the A9 is not the only problem, buying it and all the native lenses you will need is the problem because they are even more expensive.
> So far no third party company works as well as native Sony lenses on their e mount cameras.
> So buying the A9 and adding to that 24-70mm 2.8, 70-200mm 2.8 and maybe 2 primes and you are now looking at a 10K investment and that's crazy.
Click to expand...


Depends what your using them for. It's not that crazy. A builder would have more value than that in the back of his van. 10k for tools for a photographer isn't a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 480sparky

CdTSnap said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've read banding and overheating is a real problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The over heating isn't an issue. It's one guys camera that had the problem, there's been many reviews and overheating tests after in much worse environments and no issue at all. More than likely a faulty unit............
Click to expand...


This is like saying the D600 didn't suffer from oil on the sensor..... it was just a few faulty cameras.


----------



## CdTSnap

480sparky said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've read banding and overheating is a real problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The over heating isn't an issue. It's one guys camera that had the problem, there's been many reviews and overheating tests after in much worse environments and no issue at all. More than likely a faulty unit............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is like saying the D600 didn't suffer from oil on the sensor..... it was just a few faulty cameras.
Click to expand...


Lol no it's not. Unless ts a bulk recall, which is unlikely at this stage. 

This ONE case of it over heating in all the thousands of cameras already out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## CdTSnap

The D600 was built wrong and they ALL suffered from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 480sparky

CdTSnap said:


> The D600 was built wrong and they ALL suffered from it.



Um..... no they didn't.

I own 3 of them and none of them had the issue.


----------



## CdTSnap

480sparky said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D600 was built wrong and they ALL suffered from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um..... no they didn't.
> 
> I own 3 of them and none of them had the issue.
Click to expand...


Well then you either got lucky or you bought the later ones that were fixed. Either way it was a global recal. It's not a personal attack on you lol


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goodguy

CdTSnap said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Buying the A9 is not the only problem, buying it and all the native lenses you will need is the problem because they are even more expensive.
> So far no third party company works as well as native Sony lenses on their e mount cameras.
> So buying the A9 and adding to that 24-70mm 2.8, 70-200mm 2.8 and maybe 2 primes and you are now looking at a 10K investment and that's crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends what your using them for. It's not that crazy. A builder would have more value than that in the back of his van. 10k for tools for a photographer isn't a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...

It all depends on lots of factor and hard to unswear it.
Today you can buy a perfectly good wedding kit for relatively so little
D610 or 6D
Tamron 24-70mm 2.8
Tamron 70-200mm 2.8
50mm 1.8
Should be around 4k-5K or almost half if bought used.
In hands of a good pro such a set will bring results just as good as an A9
So its complicated


----------



## CdTSnap

goodguy said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Buying the A9 is not the only problem, buying it and all the native lenses you will need is the problem because they are even more expensive.
> So far no third party company works as well as native Sony lenses on their e mount cameras.
> So buying the A9 and adding to that 24-70mm 2.8, 70-200mm 2.8 and maybe 2 primes and you are now looking at a 10K investment and that's crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends what your using them for. It's not that crazy. A builder would have more value than that in the back of his van. 10k for tools for a photographer isn't a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all depends on lots of factor and hard to unswear it.
> Today you can buy a perfectly good wedding kit for relatively so little
> D610 or 6D
> Tamron 24-70mm 2.8
> Tamron 70-200mm 2.8
> 50mm 1.8
> Should be around 4k-5K or almost half if bought used.
> In hands of a good pro such a set will bring results just as good as an A9
> So its complicated
Click to expand...


For me I ordered the A9, mostly for the focus joystick, dual slots, focus and lower megapixels. I love my R2 but it's too much for weddings (42mp) 

Plus for someone like my self shooting 40 weddings a season, these cameras just make my life easier. Of course I can do them with a D610, hell even a couple of F100's would do me. 

But yes. Sony make my life easy. I don't miss my Nikon kit at all. 

Different strokes for different folks.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goodguy

CdTSnap said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the a9, but unless the decimal places moves to the left it ain't gonna happen  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Buying the A9 is not the only problem, buying it and all the native lenses you will need is the problem because they are even more expensive.
> So far no third party company works as well as native Sony lenses on their e mount cameras.
> So buying the A9 and adding to that 24-70mm 2.8, 70-200mm 2.8 and maybe 2 primes and you are now looking at a 10K investment and that's crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends what your using them for. It's not that crazy. A builder would have more value than that in the back of his van. 10k for tools for a photographer isn't a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all depends on lots of factor and hard to unswear it.
> Today you can buy a perfectly good wedding kit for relatively so little
> D610 or 6D
> Tamron 24-70mm 2.8
> Tamron 70-200mm 2.8
> 50mm 1.8
> Should be around 4k-5K or almost half if bought used.
> In hands of a good pro such a set will bring results just as good as an A9
> So its complicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me I ordered the A9, mostly for the focus joystick, dual slots, focus and lower megapixels. I love my R2 but it's too much for weddings (42mp)
> 
> Plus for someone like my self shooting 40 weddings a season, these cameras just make my life easier. Of course I can do them with a D610, hell even a couple of F100's would do me.
> 
> But yes. Sony make my life easy. I don't miss my Nikon kit at all.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Then that's all that matter, if you are happy and find this tool (A9) helping you then that's it 

What keeps me away for now going fully with Sony is the lenses, they are so expensive and you simply have no third party offering, Sigma has very few APS-C for my a6300 and their AF sucks compared to native lenses.
Once I can get same AF off all the lenses I need for my work to work with a Sony body then Sony will be a valid choice for me but since I am totally invested in Nikon and find the 24-70mm 2.8 and 70-200mm 2.8 Sony G master insanely expensive and I can get for half the price a new Tamron to work on my Nikon I just don't see a way to completely move to Sony.
Once Tamron and Sigma make their lenses totally reliable on e-mount Sony I will see where I am going with my gear.


----------



## 480sparky

goodguy said:


> ..............What keeps me away for now going fully with Sony is the lenses, they are so expensive and you simply have no third party offering, Sigma has very few APS-C for my a6300 and their AF sucks compared to native lenses..................



If losting AF isn't a big deal, you can always adapt most lenses as the FFL is very small.


----------



## goodguy

480sparky said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............What keeps me away for now going fully with Sony is the lenses, they are so expensive and you simply have no third party offering, Sigma has very few APS-C for my a6300 and their AF sucks compared to native lenses..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If losting AF isn't a big deal, you can always adapt most lenses as the FFL is very small.
Click to expand...

AF is a big deal in video for me or else I would still have the Panasonic G7


----------



## Braineack

Derrel said:


> COOL! Glad to hear  that you went with the leading sensor-maker's A6300 camera model! I sure look forward to hearing your comments on this camera.



my a6000 has actually been a little disappointing.   I just spent another week with it, and was actually more happy with some of the shots from my Pixel phone...maybe my D610 sensor and glass has just spoiled me.

Not sure if it's just due to the stock lens, but I have to process the files *heavily *in most cases to make them look somewhat decent; it's rare that a shot looks good SOOC.  Really lacks tonal and color range w/ little recovery. Poor color saturation and and overall green/yellow hue to the images -- I bump contrast, clarity, vibrancy, and saturation heavily and then have to de-saturate the yellows back down.  I have lots of trouble just white balancing normal scenes -- it gets old fast. And It really falls apart in darker scenes above 3200 ISO.

here's a good comparison:


----------

